# Claiming The Chanterelle and May Life - Psycho Bunny in a Psychedelic World



## chanterelleandmay (Mar 9, 2016)

A bit of a sensational title, but you clicked didn't you? Why not click again, on the link below, and check out The Chanterelle and May Life, a comic about an adorably deranged pink bunny, May, and her best friend, Chanterelle the Cow as they embark on surreal, hyper-violent adventures in  a strange, candy-colored kingdom. I thank you for your time!

chanterelleandmay.webcomic.ws


----------

